# Fluval vs. Finnex Lights



## Trevor John Yayoshi (Jun 4, 2018)

Just made an account and still need to update my profile but I'm excited to join the community.

Now that I have finally bought 2 rimless tanks to replace my $/gal tanks, I'm in the market for two 36" light upgrades. It seems now that both companies have worked out problems and listened to their customer feedback and came out with the Fluval *3.0* and Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 *SE*. Does anyone have experience with both? I am a huge fan of the 24/7 mode as I tend to be home at the hours past normal photoperiods and was wondering if the Fluval 3.0 app allowed for such a long stretch of low light. (I have thought about 2 separate photo periods but I'd rather stay away from that trying to be as natural as possible albeit the fish being in a glass box). They seem to be fairly similar in price and just trying to make a final decision between the two!

Thanks in advance for any advice or feedback!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Fluval is fully customizable for the 24 hours of the day, better quality, longer warranty and fully waterproof.


----------



## steviet (May 24, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> Fluval is fully customizable for the 24 hours of the day, better quality, longer warranty and fully waterproof.


If I had to do it again I would go with the Fluval. I had to completely jump through hoops adding my finnex light to my logitech harmony hub to make the light cycling work the way I wanted.


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

I have had 2 Finnex fixtures fail after 1 year. I would never recommend them to anyone. Fluval at least offers a decent warranty.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I have the Finnex 24/7+ CC and I love it. But Finnex seems to get quite of a bit of hate on here.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Only 5 years ago and things were different.. It was pretty much all Finnex.. 
times change, companies progress..

Chinese do stuff... 

Way of the world..


----------



## Smellycat (Feb 27, 2018)

I think I'll probably go with the Fluval 3.0 then as it seems it is equal if not better then the finnex.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd just look at the companies' opinions of their own products. Fluval warranty 3 years, Finnex 6 months. With that info the only way I'd consider the Finnex if it had much better features at a much lower price. If the company that makes the product doesn't trust the quality, why should I?


----------

